# An alle Schleien Experten



## X__BUDDEL__X (10. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin, 

Ich habe eine Frage oder mehrere Fragen an Euch Schleien Experten. Dazu muss ich etwas ausholen. An meinem Vereinsgewässer ( sehr grosser Kiesteich sehr klares Wasser ) war ich Spinnfischen. 
Dabei konnte ich eine recht grosse Schleie beobachten die ziemlich nah am Ufer immer wieder entlang schwamm. Sie kam so ziemlich genau alle halbe Stunde vorbei. Dies scheint wohl Ihre feste Route zu sein. 
Nun packte mich der Ehrgeiz diese zu fangen. Leider hatte ich nicht das richtige Equipment dabei. Nahm mir dann vor am nächsten Tag zur gleichen Uhrzeit auf Schleienjagt zu gehn. Wohl gemerkt das erste mal das ich auf Schleie ging.   

Ich entschloss mich zwei Ruten auf Grund mit Mais bzw Mais/Rotwurm. Und eine Rute auf Pose mit Rotwurmbündel. Ich beangelte 2 Stellen. Die Grundruten legte ich in die Route der Schleie an eine Krautkante und die Pose an eine erhöhte frei einsehbare Stelle am Ufer wo Sie immer vorbeikam. Uhrzeit Stimmte und Sie kam auch tatsächlich. 2 Stunden passierte nichts. An den Grund und Posenködern schwamm Sie ungeachtet vorbei immer wieder. 
Nahm dann eine Grundrute raus und warf eine weitere Posenrute  in der gut einsehbaren Stelle aus. Pünktlich wie die Eisenbahn kam Sie wieder. Und? Wieder nichts.... schnurstracks schwamm Sie vorbei. Dann wechselte ich auf Mais weil sich eine Gruppe Minibarsche auf meine Rotwürmer stürzte. Aber auch den Mais verschmähte die Schleie. Zwischenzeitlich schwamm auch ein Spiegelkarpfen stumpf an dem Mais vorbei. Nach 4 Stunden gab ich schliesslich auf nachdem die Schleie auf meine perfekt ausgelegte Posen zuschwomm..... mich wohl gesehen hatte und dann umdrehte. 

Fragen: Das Wasser war sehr warm, fressen Schleien und Karpfen dann wenig oder garnicht? 

Hat jemand Tipps wie ich die Schleie zum Stoppen und an den Haken bekommen kann? 

Grüsse


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Guten Morgen,
ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267607&highlight=schleien+str%F6mung

Hast du denn die Schleie fressen gesehen, oder ist sie nur ihre Bahnen geschwommen? 

Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Schleienexperte, aber für mich hört sich das so an, als würde die Schleie gar nicht fressen? Vielleicht müsstest du sie mit einer kleinen Futterwolke animieren?


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Ob die nun Laichpartner sucht, auf Futtersuche ist oder lediglich "spazieren" schwimmt....?

Möglicherweise stoppt sie eine Wolke aufgewirbelter Bodengrund, das könnte sie neugierig machen, dort mal zu untersuchen warum dort gewühlt wurde.


----------



## Raufi56 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Hallo Buddel,

gleiches Problem habe ich mit einer richtig großen Goldorfe in einem sehr klaren Teich gehabt. Die zog wie ein Panzer ihre Bahn. Da lief nicht´s.

Zu deiner Schleie: 3/4 meiner Schleien habe ich auf Tauwurm oder Tauwurmstücke gefangen. Tinca-Tinca ist oftmals sehr mäckelich!

Versuchs einfach mal.#c

Raufi56


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



X__BUDDEL__X schrieb:


> Fragen: Das Wasser war sehr warm, fressen Schleien und Karpfen dann wenig oder garnicht?


 
Die Wassertemperatur hat einen Einfluss auf das Fressverhalten. Karpfen stoppen die Nahrungsaufnahme bei ca. 25 °C Wassertemperatur.

Ob die Tiere einfach so rumschwimmen oder gezielt auf Nahrungssuche sind, kann man durch Beobachtung herausfinden. 

Ich habe z.B. in meiner Jugend ein gutes Schleiengewässer befischt, in dem man die Uhr danach stellen konnte, dass die Tiere Punkt 8 Uhr das Fressen einstellen. Danach konnte man denen die Würmer mit Schleife vor's Maul halten und es wäre nix passiert.

Mein Tipp: Frühmorgens um 5 Uhr einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Das kenne ich zur genüge, wenn sie sie nur flanieren und sonst rein gar nichts machen. Lui Nairolf hat sie immerhin bei der Mahlzeit erwischt. Er muss "nur noch" den richtigen Köder richtig servieren um eine handfeste Chance zu haben.

Bei dir schwimmen sie offensichtlich nur vorbei. Du musst Ort und Zeit der Nahrungsaufnahme finden und feststellen, was sie da fressen, dann kanns klappen. Vermutlich ist das in den sehr frühen Morgenstunden, was aber leider nicht verbindlich gilt. Gerade die Schleien in sehr klaren Baggerseen haben oft auch sehr schleienuntypisches Verhalten. Jim Gibbinson hat darüber recht ausführlich geschrieben und wirklich respektable Fänge in der prallen Mittagssonne auf Boilies gemacht. Da hast du eine harte Nuss zu knacken!


----------



## X__BUDDEL__X (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten....

Die Tinca Tinca hat in der Zeit von 8h bis 12h wo Sie alle halbe Stunde vorbeikam und ich sie beobachtete nicht einmal gefressen. Hatte ja natürlich auch Maiskörner in Ihre Bahn geworfen aber Sie ist nichtmal angehalten. Wie und womit mach ich denn eine richtig schöne Futterwolke? 
Wurm als Köder würde ich nicht favorisieren weil die kleinen Barsche diese auch zum fressen gern haben. Als beispiel: Ich warte auf die Schleie, habe die Pose ausgelegt. Bekomme einen Biss von nem Schniepelbarsch hole die Rute ein.... genau dann schwimmt die Schleie an der Stelle vorbei. Teilweise hab ich mir die Haare gerauft. |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Ich versteh dich voll und ganz. Solche Fische gehören zu den größten "Mistviechern" im ganzen Fischreich und man möchte sie in solchen Situationen am liebsten erschießen. 

Finde heraus, wann und wo sie frißt. Du musst diese Fische stalken. Bewaffne dich mit Polbrille und Fernglas und verfolge und besobachte sie, ohne sie gleichzeitig zu befischen. Nur dann kommst du an den Knackpunkt. Die Freßzeit und der Freßplatz sind allesentscheidend!

Wenn du diesen Platz und den Zeitpunkt hast, dann kannst du sie vorsichtig auf einen Köder konditionieren, den die Bärschlein nicht angehen. Zum Beispiel Pellets, oder nicht zu große Boilies...


----------



## Purist (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Schleien futtern, meinen Beobachtungen nach, direkt aus dem Versteck heraus. Dort muss dann auch der Wurm hin, z.B. an eine kleine offene Stelle im Kraut. Aber dann wird's noch einmal heikel, hat Tinca Tinca den (möglichst noch lebendigen) Wurm entdeckt, wird erst einmal lange geglotzt und dann mit dem Futter herumgespielt, das kann 15 min dauern, bis er vollkommen im Maul steckt. #d


----------



## as12 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Hi

oder aber lege zwei kleine futterplätze auf dieser von dir geschätzten bahn(schleienstrasse) an, natürlich boilies und pellets mit ein wenig pulverfutter kombiniert, dann um 4uhr am wasser sein oder besser von abends um 8 bis morgens um 8 sollte sich an diesen kleinen futterplätzen eine schleie rollen, sprich, dich mit schwanzschlag begrüßen, dann hast du sie, dann musst du warten bis sie frisst, sie fängst du zu 100%, wenn nicht dann umgedreht von morgens um 8 bis abends um 8


PS: wähle köder mit denen zu 95% kleine weißfische ausschließen kannst also keinen wurm und keinen mais schon garnicht dosenmais


----------



## Welpi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Purist schrieb:


> ... hat Tinca Tinca den (möglichst noch lebendigen) Wurm entdeckt, wird erst einmal lange geglotzt und dann mit dem Futter herumgespielt, das kann 15 min dauern, bis er vollkommen im Maul steckt. #d



Gut, dass mein Gewässer so trüb ist, dass ich mir DAS Elend nicht ansehen muss... ich würde glaub ich aus der Haut fahren... Es reicht schon, dass motivationslose "hin- und herfahren" der Pose zu bewundern... |rolleyes


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Lass was hören, obs dir gelungen ist


----------



## X__BUDDEL__X (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Also das ich Köder in Ihrer Bahn auslege z.b zwei Grundruten mit mini pop up boilies oder auftreibenden Mais und eine auf Pose mit Tauwurm wäre jetz meine Idee..... würde nicht viel bringen was? 
Habe bereits eine Polbrille sonst hätt ich die Tinca Tinca garnicht gesehn. :g 
Ich weiss wo Sie langschwimmt nur leider komme ich nicht überall ans Ufer. Mal abgesehen davon bei der genauigkeit der Zeiten in der Sie vorbeikommt glaube ich nicht das Sie zwischdurch gestoppt und gefressen hat. Am liebsten wäre es mir ja natürlich Sie schwimmt vorbei wird von dem Köderduft angehalten und beisst dann Herzhaft zu. 
Was meint Ihr lohnt es sich mini pop up boilies zu holen oder reicht auftreibender Mais mit Vanille Aroma auch?


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Wenn du meinst, dass du den Berg dazu bringst, dass er zum Propheten kommt, dann mach das so.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Freßzeit und der Freßplatz sind allesentscheidend!
> Wenn du diesen Platz und den Zeitpunkt hast, dann kannst du sie vorsichtig auf einen Köder konditionieren, den die Bärschlein nicht angehen...


|good:
...und die Weissfische auch nicht, deswegen auf keinen Fall Futterwolken.

Kenne diese Nummer auch. Mais & selbst eingeworfene, auf dem Boden krabbelnde Maden werden oft ignoriert.
Bei mir war die Lösung Forelli, lockt keine Mini-Weissfische, aber größere Friedfische enorm.
Idealerweise ein paar Mal auf den Fressplatz einwerfen, wenn du an den nicht ran kommst zur Not in die Schleienstrasse. Da dann mit Forelliteig zur passenden Zeit...
Dürfte dir eine 50%ige Chance geben. Und höher wird sie sowieso nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## X__BUDDEL__X (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



as12 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> oder aber lege zwei kleine futterplätze auf dieser von dir geschätzten bahn(schleienstrasse) an, natürlich boilies und pellets mit ein wenig pulverfutter kombiniert, dann um 4uhr am wasser sein oder besser von abends um 8 bis morgens um 8 sollte sich an diesen kleinen futterplätzen eine schleie rollen, sprich, dich mit schwanzschlag begrüßen, dann hast du sie, dann musst du warten bis sie frisst, sie fängst du zu 100%, wenn nicht dann umgedreht von morgens um 8 bis abends um 8
> 
> ...



Ich habe an dieser Angestelle noch nicht eine einzige Rotfeder oder ähnliches gesehen. Es komme lediglich kleine Barschgruppen vorbei. Die Bahn ist nicht geschätzt. Ich kann die genau sehen genau wie die Schleie selbst. Ich könnte sie wohl einfacher Keschern als mit Ködern zu fangen #q Ich stand ja schon zum Spinnfischen dort mit Watstiefeln im Wasser und plötzlich schwamm die Schleie neben mir.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good:
> ...und die Weissfische auch nicht, deswegen auf keinen Fall Futterwolken.
> 
> Kenne diese Nummer auch. Mais & selbst eingeworfene, auf dem Boden krabbelnde Maden werden oft ignoriert.
> ...



Dazu gab es in der Ausgabe 04/1997 einen wunderbaren Artikel in der Fisch & Fang von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. Kati, der Verlag, oder die SHG selber sollten den eigentlich wieder ausbuddeln können.

Da wurde sehr nachvollziehbar beschrieben, wie Schleien mit einem Teig aus gewöhnlichem Forelli sowohl konditioniert, als auch selktiv zu befischen sind. Auch das Gewässer und die leidigen "Mitesser" waren gut vergleichbar.


----------



## matscher83 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu gab es in der Ausgabe 04/1997 einen wunderbaren Artikel in der Fisch & Fang von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. Kati, der Verlag, oder die SHG selber sollten den eigentlich wieder ausbuddeln können.
> 
> Da wurde sehr nachvollziehbar beschrieben, wie Schleien mit einem Teig aus gewöhnlichem Forelli sowohl konditioniert, als auch selktiv zu befischen sind. Auch das Gewässer und die leidigen "Mitesser" waren gut vergleichbar.



Hallo hattest du dazu vielleicht nen Link oder zu dem Jim...?:-D


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Da gibts leider nichts zu verlinken, das ist alles noch Farbe auf Papier.

Aber die Kernaussage ist recht einfach. Man muss die Fressplätze ermitteln und sie dann behutsam auf den Köder einstellen. Im Fall von Mr. G. mit Boilies und im Fall der SHG DO mit einem Teig aus Forellenpellets, um eben damit die Schleien anzufixen und so zu kriegen, dass eben keine Karpfen, Weifische, oder sonstwer in die Parade fährt.

Mit seinen Beziehungen zur FuF müsste Kati den Artikel der SHG vielleicht irgendwie ausbuddeln können...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Und vergiss das Körnerfutter (Mais), das sind Fische die hochwertigeres Futter fressen als Karpfen.
Habe glaube ich noch nie eine Schleie auf Mais gefangen,
aber oft gesehen wie sie Teig Wieder ausspuckten und weiter schwammen.
Wenn Du anfütterst wie auf Karpfen werden auch Karpfen kommen, besser sparsam wie auf Köfi.
Wie ich schon schrieb oft reicht es auch den Boden aufzuwirbeln.
Teilweise nehmen sie auch gern mal einen vor Ihnen absinkenden Wurm.

Das mit dem Futterplatz suchen und früh morgens ist sicher auch ein guter Rat, in einigen Gewässern sind sie gar nachtaktiv.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit seinen Beziehungen zur FuF müsste Kati den Artikel der SHG vielleicht irgendwie ausbuddeln können...


Ich ma gucken.
Viell. hab ich das Heft sogar selbst noch, aber muss ich ja Erlaubnis bekommen, den online zu veröffentlichen.
Und die SHG-Jungs muss ich in AB-Auftrag sowieso anrufen & besuchen, da bin ich total in Verzug, aber so was von...


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Ich habe mit denen in Dortmund auf der Messe lange über just diesen Artikel geplaudert. Sie haben ihn also noch nicht vergessen!


----------



## matscher83 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mit denen in Dortmund auf der Messe lange über just diesen Artikel geplaudert. Sie haben ihn also noch nicht vergessen!



Na denn bin ich mal gespannt.wäre cool wenn man den Artikel nochmal lesen könnte


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mit denen in Dortmund auf der Messe ...


Wenn du da nächstes Jahr wieder hinfährst, sachst du gefälligst ma Bescheid, du Hirsch!


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Ich werde zeitgerecht röhren!


----------



## Metare (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Hallo zusammen,

so wie ich das gelesen habe, kommst du sehr nah an den Fisch ran? Wie wäre es denn da, wenn du vesuchst mit einer ausreichend langen Rute einen wurm ins Wasser "fallen", wenn sie vorbeikommt. Wäre nur eine Idee um sie sozusagen zu reizen.

Viel Glück  
Basti


----------



## X__BUDDEL__X (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Metare schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so wie ich das gelesen habe, kommst du sehr nah an den Fisch ran? Wie wäre es denn da, wenn du vesuchst mit einer ausreichend langen Rute einen wurm ins Wasser "fallen", wenn sie vorbeikommt. Wäre nur eine Idee um sie sozusagen zu reizen.
> 
> ...



Wäre eine möglichkeit. Muss ich mal testen. Obwohl ich schon einen Rotwurmbündel im Wasser hatte und die Tinca ca. 30cm drunter weg geschwommen ist.


----------



## mr.ingmar (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Ich bezweifle ebenfalls, dass die Schleie auf dieser Strasse frisst. 
Wir haben in der Nähe einen kleinen Weiher. Da konnte man spätestens ab 8Uhr auch die Ruten einpacken und sich einen höher gelegenen Platz suchen. Die Fische sind wie ein Uhrwerk bis in die Abendstunden immer die Runde geschwommen und haben sich zwischenzeitlich mal in der Mitte des Gewässers zum Plausch eingefunden. Mehr nicht.

Wir haben sie immer als "Beifang" beim Aalangeln erwischt. Und zwar meistens auf Gelbschwänze aus dem Kompost. Auch mal auf Tauwürmer.

Ich würde mir an deiner statt eine Stelle suchen, die im Idealfall keinen zu festen Grund hat, wo lange Zeit des Tages Schatten drauf steht und am Besten auch noch Stöcker, Seerosen o.Ä. in der Nähe sind. 

Bei uns am Weiher gab es zwei Stellen, bei denen wir Schleien gefangen haben: Die eine lag in einer schattigen Ecke mit ordentlich Bewuchs drumherum, ein paar abgebrochenen Ästen im Wasser und schlammiger Untergrund, die andere zwischen zwei Seerosenfeldern, ebenfalls mit knapp 10cm dicker Sedimentschicht auf dem Grund. Diese Stellen lagen nicht unbedingt auf ihrer täglichen "Sonnenbadenroute", sondern worden höchstens mal gekreuzt.

Ich würde dir wie schon einige Vorredner die Zeit von 20Uhr - 8Uhr empfehlen.

Beim Nachtangeln sollte dann auch die Köderwahl nicht mehr so wichtig sein, weil du in der Dunkelheit wohl nur noch vereinzelt Barsch und Weißfisch an die Haken kriegen wirst.

Von Anfüttern würde ich dir bei den Schleien abraten. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Tinca gerade an kleineren Gewässern nicht gerade die Anwesenheit von anderen Fischen schätzt. Ich mag mich aber auch irren.

Viel Glück! Halte uns auf dem Laufendem!


----------



## as12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



mr.ingmar schrieb:


> Von Anfüttern würde ich dir bei den Schleien *abraten*. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Tinca gerade an kleineren Gewässern nicht gerade die Anwesenheit von anderen Fischen schätzt. Ich mag mich aber auch irren.
> 
> Viel Glück! Halte uns auf dem Laufendem!



und bei uns ist es genau anders, füttern nicht viel aber hochwertig vor allem kein mais aber die erfahrung muss jeder selber sammeln, ich kenne mais-tauwurmfreaks die diese nun nur noch zum aalangeln sammeln oder kaufen
auf jedenfall haben schleie eine schwäche für, wenns lebendig sein soll, bienenmade ansonsten für alles was aus teig gemacht wurde, den teig aber in gekochter oder gedämpfter form, früher ging zwiebackteig sehr gut aber heute gibt es viel bessere waffen (boilies, allen voran pellets..)|bla: und vertrauen in diese waffen ist das oberste gebot


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Wenn der Schleienfang so einfach und planbar wäre, hätten wir dann so viele Schleienthemen im Forum?

Das ist ja die schöne Herausforderung bei dieser Art. Von beinahe unfangbar, bis hin zu blinden Bissorgien ist da alles drin. Ich habs selber schon erlebt, dass die Schleien sich in zwei quasi identischen Weihern, nur durch einen schmalen Damm getrennt, verhielten, als wären es komplett unterschiedliche Fischarten.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Genau das. Ich befische regelmäßig den Schlachtensee und die Krumme Lanke in Berlin auf alles was Flossen hat.
Die beiden Seen sind ca. 150m voneinander entfernd und sogar durch ein Rohr verbunden. Von den Uferbedingungen unterscheiden Sie sich wenig und auch das Tiefenprofil ist ähnlich - Trotzdem gibt es teilweise gravierende Unterschiede im Fressverhalten der Fische. Es gibt natürlich kleine Unterschiede in den Seen und diese scheinen einen großen Einfluss auf die Fische zu haben. Besonders was Fresszeiten und Standplätze angeht sind die Unterschiede doch teilweise enorm.

Zum Thema: Ich fische dieses Jahr recht erfolgreich (immerhin schon 4x Tinca ü50) auf Schleie und Karpfen und muss sagen, dass der Köder recht kleine Auswirkung auf den Fangerfolg hatte. Rotwurmbündel, Made/Mais Kombi und Tauwurmschaschlik sind meine Renner bisher, habe aber auch schon Tincas auf Teig und auf Frolic gefangen dieses Jahr. Wichtiger als der Köder ist der Ort und die Zeit wie Andal schon zigfach schrieb. Wenn ich weiß wo und wann die Fische fressen, fang ich die auch recht einfach - und das führt dann dazu, dass ich teilweise mit kleinen Ansitzen über maximal 3-4h erfolgreicher bin als die Hunter mit ihren nächtelangen Sessions. 
Meine Methode ist dabei recht simpel - ich präpariere zwei "Futterplätze", einen mit ner Hand voll Dosenmais und Maden und einen mit ner Hand voll zerkleinerten Tauwürmern und platziere den jeweils entsprechenden Köder auf diesen Plätzen. Futterwolken locken nur Kleinvieh und das will ich nicht. Ruhe am Futterplatz ist übrigens bei an den beiden Seen nicht nötig - ich Fütter also etwa alle halbe Stunde bis Stunde mit jeweils einer halben Hand nach. Sind Barsche am Platz benutze ich keine Würmer vor 22 Uhr und sind Weißfische am Platz benutze ich keine Maden und steige auf größere Köder um. 
Als Montage hat sich, je nach Platz und Wind, eine leichte Durchlaufmontage mit Tiroler Hölzl oder eine Hebemontage mit überbleitem Waggler als am effektivsten herausgestellt.

PS: Wenn man zu viel Mais und/oder Frolic füttert lockt man schnell Karpfen und wenn diese am Platz sind fängt man meist weniger Schleien - daher immer nur eine Hand voll. Karpfen egal welcher Größe nehmen das als Appetizer und sind schnell wieder wech 

#h


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu gab es in der Ausgabe 04/1997 einen wunderbaren Artikel in der Fisch & Fang von der Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund. Kati, der Verlag, oder die SHG selber sollten den eigentlich wieder ausbuddeln können.
> 
> Da wurde sehr nachvollziehbar beschrieben, wie Schleien mit einem Teig aus gewöhnlichem Forelli sowohl konditioniert, als auch selktiv zu befischen sind. Auch das Gewässer und die leidigen "Mitesser" waren gut vergleichbar.


 
Ich habe den Artikel mal rausgesucht und abgescannt!|supergri

Falls also noch jemand Interesse daran hat, bitte kurze PN mit 'ner E-Mail-Adresse an mich, ich sende den Scan (6 Seiten) dann zu!:m

Schönes Wochenende!#h

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: An alle Schleien Experten*

Übrigends, in der aktuellen FISCH & FANG gibt es wieder einen sehr umfangreichen und interessanten Artikel von der SPECIMEN HUNTING GROUP DORTMUND zum Thema Schleienangeln!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------

